# Army Waltham Pocket Watch No30811175



## DEREK.W (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, I have have had this p/watch repaired,ie, new airspring, face, new hand's and cleaned.I was wondering was it worth it. Can any one tell me the year of the watch by it's number 30811175.I was thinking of selling it on, or keeping it for someone. some advice please


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Look up Waltham site at:-

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp

gives following info:-

Start: End:

First: 30810001 Last: 30820000

Model: 1908 Name:

Material: U Grade: No. 1617,

Size: 16 Size: 16

Plate: 3/4 Plate:

Jewelling: Jewels: 17

Balance: Bal: Breguet Spring

Style: OF

Style:

O.F.

Comment: 110

Source:

Date:

It doesn't help much with the date I'm afraid!

Mike


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Acording to my reference manual it is dated 1941.



DEREK.W said:


> Hi, I have have had this p/watch repaired,ie, new airspring, face, new hand's and cleaned.I was wondering was it worth it. Can any one tell me the year of the watch by it's number 30811175.I was thinking of selling it on, or keeping it for someone. some advice please


----------



## DEREK.W (Apr 23, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Look up Waltham site at:-
> 
> http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## DEREK.W (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheer's Mike,it helped on the description anyway Thank's again.Derek w


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Derek,

Your watch was made in 1941. I would suggest holding onto it for the next generation; pocket watches are rarely worth selling, since they don't get the prices that most people think they will.

Anyway. You have a good quality, man's pocket watch. Keep it for someone else to enjoy, even if you don't.


----------



## DEREK.W (Apr 23, 2009)

Seismic one said:


> Acording to my reference manual it is dated 1941.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEREK.W (Apr 23, 2009)

Cheer's Siemic one, that was very helpful. good on you.DEREK W


----------



## DEREK.W (Apr 23, 2009)

Shangas said:


> Hey Derek,
> 
> Your watch was made in 1941. I would suggest holding onto it for the next generation; pocket watches are rarely worth selling, since they don't get the prices that most people think they will.
> 
> Anyway. You have a good quality, man's pocket watch. Keep it for someone else to enjoy, even if you don't.


----------



## DEREK.W (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Shangas, like you say, you do not get what you want for them. I paid Â£80.00 to get it repaired, so I think I will keep it for one of the grandkids. Thank's again Shangas, and take care my friend. DEREK W


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Derek,

That sounds like a very good thing to do. I'm sure your grandsons/daughters will appreciate a beautiful antique pocket watch from grandpa when he hands it over to them one day.


----------

